# jug line bait



## TheToad (Jun 28, 2010)

just wondering what yall use for jug line bait been trying dead shrimp and striking out put out 25 hooks friday night and had one channel cat and a soft shell turtlesad3sm ant help would be appreciated


----------



## choupic (May 28, 2009)

I used several baits last year, working too much to go so far this year, but the one I had the most luck on was weiners. I took regular hotdog weiners and sliced em up crossways, put them in a ziplock bag and covered with vanilla and pour quite a bit of garlic powder on em, let soak at least overnight. Worked real good on the jugs for blues and channels.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Are you loosing the bait or just not getting any action? Fresh shad is always the bait of choice.
Some alternatives are:
Cut perch
Large minnows (Don't worry about them being alive. Just fresh dead is OK)
3/4 inch cubed fresh beef heart. This is a good bait where perch are stealing bait.
Any fresh rough fish chunks...gou, carp, buffalo, mullet and tilapia.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (May 24, 2009)

My personal favorite is chicken hearts. They stay on very well, and can often be reused. Beef or deer heart would be choice number two. Shad is my third choice due to the difficulty in keeping the bait on the hooks and how easily its stolen by turtles, crabs, gar, perch etc. Sunbeam, do you have a magic way of keeping shad on your hooks? I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

on the post i made with the fish those were all caught on juglines in the guadalupe river and we use cut shad cut carp and also live perch so really depends on what your shooting for.


----------



## SEMPER FIshing (Jun 15, 2011)

summer sausage. i've never tried it myself but i've seen others use it though with pretty good success on lake conroe.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

There was an old semi-commercial fisherman on Ft Cobb Lake in OK. He only used wieners. I ask him what brand. He said the ones on sale.
Semi-commercial means he was not licensed but gave away fish to folks that left things in his truck.


----------

